# Inc2 ROMs on IncS



## BlackRabbits (Aug 3, 2011)

Hello all,

As I understand it the two devices are nearly identical, the main difference being that one is CDMA, the other GSM. Is there an easy way to port a ROM for the Inc2 over to the IncS, or would this be a major undertaking?


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm not a rom developer but I think all the wording in the code that refers to the phone build has to be changed from vivow to bravoc. Im sure ports are very time consuming.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk


----------

